# The North Face Kaiju 6 Tent



## Campeur22 (Aug 4, 2019)

Hello,

Just bought a Norht Face Kaiju 6 tent. Looks great, quite easy to mount, quality fabric, but I have some issues with the final build.

Does anyone own one and if so, do you feel:



That the rain fly in the middle (between apex and vestibule arch) and the top of the tent are kind of close? There seems to be some slack there on the fly. the concern is they may touch when it rains; There is nothing apparently to stretch them away.

The rain fly stays kind of loose on the bottom (sides) on the line between where the two copper-colored poles go in their eyelets (bottom of gray triangle). Same thing along the yellow section.

Is that cause for concern? The Marmot Halo 6 I had before allowed for pulling the sidewalls away from the tent using a samll piece of rope.

Thank you for your feedback(s). you may add any comment regarding this tent if you have.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't own that tent, but I do feel that there are a lot of higher end companies that have gotten sloppy with their products. I had a similar issue with the sagging rain fly on a Marmot tent. I set it up once and immediately returned it. I also had an MSR tent for just one day and took it back because of what looked like defective mesh. All that to say, when you spend top dollar for a good tent, expect quality. Anything less and it needs to go back!


----------



## Campeur22 (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks MacGyver. I'll give it a try. Bottom line is not much reviews mentioned water ingress. Most people seem concerned about bending poles for this tent in reviews I read, and flapping vestibule, but that's just the reality of large tents IMO (my previous Marmot also had poles bending). I'll make sure I use guy lines as much as possible without getting into a spider web of a campsite.


----------



## landscapingmissoula (Jul 3, 2020)

Thank you for this great review!
www.landscapingmissoulamt.com


----------

